# just took VIA Rail for 1st time and it's much better than Amtrak



## MikeORD (Sep 17, 2014)

I just took VIA Rail Canada for the very first time.

As a longtime Amtrak rider, I think VIA Rail was a much better experience. (neither can compare to European, Japanese or Chinese high-speed rail, of course, but that's a whole different ballgame)

Here's what I like about VIA Rail that Amtrak doesn't offer

(1) the nice feeling of getting on a train and sitting down in my reserved seat number(booked a month earlier)

(2) free soda in coach (on Amtrak, only business class pax gets this 25-cent perk)

(3) friendly attendants who seemed genuinely helpful, even offer me advice on what to see and do while in Canada. (although not really needed because I travel to Canada by car or air many times per year)

(4) clean toilets

(5) ability to store my carry-on bag for a few hours in the train stations

(6) cheaper tickets, compared to Amtrak tickets of comparable distance between major cities

FYI, I took a total of 7 trains between these cities: Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Quebec City(in no particular order)

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll agree with your list except for #6!

Even though it's Canadian Dollars the fares include Taxes which in Canada are High and the Fares, whether in Coach or Business Class ( comparable to Acela FC)are Generally Higher than Amtrak's Fares! ( Discounts, Early purchase, Special Deals are more prevelant on Amtrak)


----------



## neroden (Sep 18, 2014)

The problem with VIA, of course, is that you travelled to the only cities which VIA is bothering to try to serve. They aren't even making a serious attempt to serve London, Windsor, Sarnia, or Niagara Falls.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 18, 2014)

Try out the Skeena next time! Not _many _people have taken it and written a report.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

I like riding Amtrak, but i have to agree that by and large, the Canadian Via car attendants and waiters are MUCH more friendly and professional than Amtrak employees......if you go on a sleeping car, it is a "first class" treatment that you get....sometimes in the lounge of a dome car with a wonderful first-class-only breakfast, and other such touches....the rail cars and the staff on VIA are very close to being the equal of American first class rail travel in the 1940s and 50s....


----------

